# Fenster verschieben  sich selbst



## ElephantXXL (26. März 2020)

Habe seit ca. 14 Tagen
8GB Palit GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER
und 3 Bildschirme angeschlossen
in Win 10 ist in der mitte 1 WQHD 144 Hz Monitor
links 2 FullHD Monitor
rechts 3 FullHD Fernseher
2 und 3 sind meistens aus (oder auf 3 läuft Fernsehen)
Wenn ich 1 ausschalte landen alle Fenster auf ausgeschaltetem 2
1 über DP Kabel angeschlossen
2 über HDMI Kabel
3 über DP zu HDMI Kabel

Hier noch mal als ganze Sätze:
Bildschirm 2 und 3 sind ausgeschaltet, ich habe dem Rechner arbeit aufgehalst
muß ihm dabei aber längere Zeit nicht zusehen und schalte Bildschirm 1 aus.
Wenn ich dann später nachsehen will ob alles so gelaufen ist wie gewünscht und
Bildschirm 1 einschaltet sind keine Fenster mehr da, aber alles noch in der Taskleiste
vorhanden. Wenn ich dann Bildschirm 2 einschalte sehe ich das alle Fenster dort gelandet sind.
Oder  wenn ich in MAME ein Rom starte landet es auf Bildschirm 2 auch wenn  der ausgeschaltet ist
 Wenn ich vor dem start das Kabel bei Bildschirm 2  rausziehe landet es auf Bildschirm 3.
 Nur wenn ich vor dem start die  Kabel von Bildschirm 2 und 3 rausziehe landet es auf Bildschirm 1
Auch  bei einem beenden des Programms und neuem starten landen gestartete Roms  wieder auf Bildschim 1
 Wenn Bildschirm 1 aber bei nicht laufendem  Programm ausgeschaltet wird oder der Rechner ausgeschaltet wird landen  Roms dann wieder auf Bildschirm 2.
Wenn ich auf die Taste DRUCK drücke um einen Screenshot zu mach wird der von Bildschirm 2 gemacht auch wenn der aus ist.

Weiss jemand zu den Problemen Hilfe

Vielen Dank
 ElephantXXL


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2020)

Ich hab auch eine RTX 2060, aber leider kann ich das selbst nicht nachmachen, da ich nur einen Monitor habe. Aber vielleicht hilft Dir das trotzdem, bis jemand sich meldet, der mehrere Monitore nutzt und genau bescheid weiß: 

Vermutlich wechselt Windows oder der Grafikkartentreiber die Rangfolge der Monitore, wenn du einen Monitor abschaltest. Schau mal in den Treibern, wie Du dort alles am besten genau verwaltest, also welcher Monitor "primär" sein soll und ob und wie der Desktop erweitert oder kopiert werden soll.


----------



## Batze (27. März 2020)

Welchen Anzeige Modus nutzt du denn? Es gibt 4 verschiedene.  Könnte daran liegen. Wobei eigentlich nur 2 infrage kommen, Duplizieren und Erweitern, die anderen beiden Modi schalten jeweilige Ausgewählte Monitore aus.
Allerdings denke ich eher das es an deinen verschiedenen Anschlüssen liegt, also DP und HDMI. Die mögen sich nicht besonders und jeder will so viel Bild haben wie er bekommen kann, um es mal salopp auszudrücken. Und da kommen die sich eben in die Quere und zappeln rum.
Eventuell lässt sich das per Treiber regulieren indem du jeden Monitor feste Einstellungen vergibst welcher denn nun z.B. Master Monitor ist.


----------



## ElephantXXL (27. März 2020)

Bildschirm 1 ist in Win10 der Haken bei Diese Anzeige als Hauptanzeige verwenden gesetzt.
Modus ist Erweitern.
Die Grafikkarte hat 1x HMDI und 3x DP als Anschlüsse, wenn die HDMI den vorang gibt währe es schlecht gemacht da DP ja leistungsfähiger ist, aber nicht auszuschließen.
Bliebe noch die Frage in welcher Reihenfolge die DP Anschlüsse Priorisiert werden.
Wo kann ich denn bei den Treibern was einstellen ?


----------



## Batze (27. März 2020)

Da ich eine AMD Karte schon seit Jahren habe kann ich dir nicht sagen ob und wo man das bei nvidia einstellt.

Wegen dem DP/HDMI, ich denke es könnte folgendes sein, also mal als Überlegung. Da DP ja schlauer ist und auch gewisse Daten an Windows zurücksendet könnte es sein das DP auch sendet, Hey Windows ich schalte jetzt mal ab, also bring das Bild auf einen meiner Brüder weiter. Ist das gemacht, bleibt es so. Also so mal als Grund Gedankengang. Es müsste also irgendwo möglich sein alle 3 Monitore feste Kennungen zu vergeben. Bei echten Pro Multiscreen mit noch mehr Monitore geht das ja auch. Und ich denke sowas könnte man per Treiber regeln oder eventuell sogar mit einem Extra Programm. Eventuell hilft Google weiter wenn man die richtigen Argumente angibt. Oder Foren aufsuchen die sich auf so etwas mehr spezialisiert haben.


----------



## Zybba (28. März 2020)

Ich hatte ein paar Jahre drei Bildschirme und auch immer wieder ähnliche Geschichten. Regelmäßigkeit konnte ich dabei nicht wirklich feststellen.
Hab das aber auch nie so intensiv dokumentiert wie du.
Eine direkte Lösung unter Windows kenne ich dafür nicht.

Dieser Tipp könnte dir Zeit sparen:
Über Alt+Tab kannst du das benötigte Fenster auswählen. Dann kannst du es mit Windowstaste+Pfeiltaste in die entsprechende Richtung verschieben.
Bei vielen Fenstern ist das aber auch eher umständlich.


Es gibt auch Programme für das Management von mehreren Bildschirmen.
Da könntest du auch mal nach Lösungsansätzen schauen.


----------



## ElephantXXL (28. März 2020)

Scheib doch mal bitte wie Du das bei AMD einstellst.
Dann habe ich zumindest mal eine vorstellung wie das gehen könnte.


----------



## ElephantXXL (28. März 2020)

Das mit dem Fenster verschieben über Tasten ist ja ganz nett aber ich habe ja meist nur den Hauptbildschirm an.  Also mit den Tasten klicken bis kein sichtbares Fenster ausgewählt ist. Denn dann müsste es das sein was ich nicht sehe.
Bleibt aber das Problem mit den Roms von MAME den die sind in keinem Fenster sondern belegen den ganzen Bildschirm ohne Ferster darum.


----------



## ElephantXXL (28. März 2020)

Das Problem mit dem Screenshot ist gelöst STRG+ALT+DRUCK und es gibt eine Screenshot von dem Monitor in dem der Cursor/Maus ist.


----------



## Batze (28. März 2020)

ElephantXXL schrieb:


> Scheib doch mal bitte wie Du das bei AMD einstellst.
> Dann habe ich zumindest mal eine vorstellung wie das gehen könnte.



Wenn du mich meinst. Da ich momentan nur 1 Monitor habe kann ich dir das nicht sagen.


----------



## ElephantXXL (3. April 2020)

Da ich mal beim Booten das Bios aufgerufen habe und es auf ausgeschaltetem Bildschrim 2 landete hatte ich einen Hinweis wo das Problem vermutlich liegt.

Lösung:
Die 4 Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte haben eine unterschiedliche Priorität.
Der oberste Anschluß (am weitesten vom Mainboard weg) hat Prio 1 (DP)
Der zweite Anschluß Prio 2 (HDMI)
Der dritte Prio 3 (DP)
Der vierte Prio 4 (DP)
Wird in der Anleitung natürlich mit keinem Wort erwähnt.


----------

